# 'The Hobbit' At 48 FPS: A High Frame Rate Fiasco?



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Movieline


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Based on the reviews so far I think I'll opt to watch this one from the comfort of 24fps. Any feedback yet on the Atmos sound mix?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Not impressed with the reviews I have read. Was long looking forward to seeing this on the big screen. Think i will be sitting home, cozy in the home theate,r and watching it on Blu-Ray when it comes out instead.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

To me, it seems a worthwhile venture to watch it in both 48 and 24 fps to do my own comparison. However, I heard reports this morning that people who have motion sickness issues are having problems with this movie......


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I will watch it in 2d.. Don't need any headaches or anything else from 3d.

Should be a good movie to see in the theater!


----------

